# New Bolens Husky 1220 Owner!



## Valkyrie Rider (Jun 3, 2006)

I scored this 1220 (it also had a mower deck that is in better shape then the tractor!) for FREE today. I did get it started.... but it only ran for about 10 seconds before quitting. I want to get it in shape and hopefully restore it and use ot to mow 2 acres! I love old tractors!

I can't believe what a TANK this thing is for being a medium frame machine. 

Here is a pic of it (not cleaned up in the least!)


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Would love to see it , email it to me and I'll post it for you!! And/or I'll help get your picture posted on the board!!

In any event WELCOME TO TF!!!


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Jun 3, 2006)

Does this work? (link to the pic)

http://www.fototime.com/%7BFBA690E6-A7E7-4044-BE21-1D26A69009C3%7D/picture.JPG


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Valkyrie Rider _
> *Does this work? (link to the pic)
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/%7BFBA690E6-A7E7-4044-BE21-1D26A69009C3%7D/picture.JPG *


Yes it does and here it is for all to see !!

BTW nice find and you will have good times with that old girl! If you need help restoring herself we can help!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/picture.jpg">


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

welcome to the forum if you need any parts let me know i mite have some parts i have a few bolens and the people here will help out alot good luck james66


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pic for me! The tractor actually looks worse in the pic then it does in person. I brought it home in the rain today and it looks really crummy.

I think I'll take the rear fender off and repaint it and the hood fairly soon after getting her running driving.

I may wait till winter (after mowing season) to really tear into her!


----------



## Valkyrie Rider (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, After tinkering all day I got her running/driving. I'm haveing some problems with first gear though... it almost sounds like a belt slipping whenever I try to move in first... the other gears work fine though? The brakes NEED attention and the pedal is WAY out of adjustment.

The steering needs some help too. The first question I have is there is a pin missing from the right side steering arm thing It is Part 221 on the illistrated parts list. It is listed as "5/16X1 1/2" drive pin. What exactly does it look like so i can get a replacement? There is a too small diameter bolt in there now and it adds slop to the already bad steering.

I also need to find the pin that secures the universal to the mower deck. There was a bent over nail holding it on before. I want to get the right pin. Was it just like the one on the engine (the funky cotter pin?)?

My problem with getting the tractor running tunred out to be the CDI box for the ignition wan't gapped and it was getting real intermittant spark. After closing the gap a bit, the thing fires right up and runs really strong!

Thanks for any help! I'm sure I'll have a million more questions as I fix this beast up!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

VR , May I direct your attention to the archieve where you can find any answer to the Bolens Brand!!

Here


----------

